# Ares Vista???



## nada_alroo7

Hi there, 

i have Vista and i have download Ares Vista to my laptop, but the problem is with the ((((Activation Code)))...... i need it if someone have it 

please help me


----------



## Shane

better read the forum rules buddy 

http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html

no.9 would be the one


----------



## MrBucket

Just in case you didn't know (which COULD happen) activation code is you get from the seller of the product, in your case Vista, to prove that you bought it, otherwise giving out a code would be stealing (I know I'm gonna get flamed about this, but uh i guess some people might not know. . .)


----------

